# Attn: A List - America's Best Cities for Hipsters



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/americas-best-cities-for-hipsters/1


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

Pittsburgh and Baltimore are poorly represented.


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

No image present to share.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

So basically they chose their top cities on the basis of coffee bars, food trucks and beer gardens?


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

"Portland is a city where young people go to retire."


----------



## lucacity (Apr 4, 2012)

when you say: America's Best Cities for Hipsters, you means to US cities or cities of all America?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Since the tittle is in ENGLISH, then of course he means the U.S..


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I am skeptical of this list. Based on the cities on it that I have been to, I suspect they wrote this from from an office in New York using stereotypes and hype as the main criteria. Savannah for example seemed hipster-lite to me although it is hyped as one of the main hipster magnets of the south. I have no idea what Denver and Portland, Maine are doing on the list as those are very mainstream, middle of the road type places in my experience. Burlington, Vermont and Detroit should be on the list but aren't. Also their Minneapolis entry is factually incorrect. There is no Namaste Coffeeshop, Namaste Cafe is a Nepalese restaurant.


----------



## Int Cities&Scrapers (Feb 24, 2010)

HAH San Diego made this list? I was on the 6 train one afternoon and a couple of "Squids" (Navy) were going on about how useless all these so called liberal New York Hipsters were and how much more fun San Diego is. And of course being the friendly New Yorker I told them both to **** off in the most courtesy and proper way. As did every other "hipster liberal New Yorker" on the train. And Boston is less hipster than Providence? You're kidding I lived in Providence for several years and just because Brown and RISD are there doesn't make it hipster. NOLA is pretty hipster so is Seattle but no offense I think Portland and Austin are tied for a number 1 slot. And no offense Denver as much as I love visiting the Rockies the most hipster thing that occurred there was being the background for About Schmidt. LA is vastly more hipster than fucking San Diego. Personally I think Nashville should be up on a higher rank then it is.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't think I grasped the concept hipster yet, is it like a well educated hippie ? If so I think Berlin & Copenhagen would be good candidates for the outside America cities top list.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

the list is quite predictable. new orleans and san juan should be ranked lower, imo.


----------



## Dr_Cosmo (Nov 8, 2010)

NordikNerd said:


> Berlin & Copenhagen would be good candidates for the outside America cities top list.


Correct, America´s finest hipster hangout is located in Europe.










Source


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

NordikNerd said:


> I don't think I grasped the concept hipster yet, is it like a well educated hippie ? If so I think Berlin & Copenhagen would be good candidates for the outside America cities top list.


Hipsters in the US are the same people who are called hippies in Europe (if I understand the European usage of the word correctly).

The term hipster has been around since the jazz age. Since the 80s it has been used for people in cultural movements surrounding music and art scenes that were outside of the mainstream. It has become somewhat of a pejorative term over the last decade or so, and people have different ideas of what it means. Some people use it as a blanket term for all bohemian style culture, some use it as strawman insult for the (mostly) imagined trust fund kid using their parents money to play artist.

The modern version of the hipster in the US originated with Andy Warhol and the Velvet Underground although it has evolved considerably since then.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

lucacity said:


> when you say: America's Best Cities for Hipsters, you means to US cities or cities of all America?


Before bitching on the America wording, remember that in English:

America*s* - the continent going from Alaska to Tierra del Fuego

America - short form for The United States of America.

I know it's off topic, but this whole controversy, usually brought in by Latin American forumers in many topic, is quite annoying because non-existent in English, a merely by-product of bad translation from Spanish to English.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I think hipster is like:

hippies + gadgets + money [no cheap life] + trendy clothes - hard drugs - public sex.


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

If Carrie and Fred are young, then I'm way more wet behind the ears than I could ever imagine. Retirement sounds too boring to me right now. The 1990s weren't that dreamy, even with Seattle at the apex of its cool as adolescent city.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Suburbanist said:


> I think hipster is like:
> 
> hippies + gadgets + *money [no cheap life]* + trendy clothes - hard drugs - public sex.


In Minneapolis most hipsters are working class or lower middle class. The city had a huge punk scene back in the day and has kept the DIY approach since, people make their own clothes, do their own tattoos, make beer or grow weed or opium - stuff like that. A lot of musicians play in basement houseparties or impromptu venues. You don't need money to live like that.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Somnifor said:


> Hipsters in the US are the same people who are called hippies in Europe (if I understand the European usage of the word correctly).
> 
> .


Lolo, hippies in europe are those who drive beetles, have long hair, peace amulet and smoke weed all day.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Somnifor said:


> I am skeptical of this list. Based on the cities on it that I have been to, I suspect they wrote this from from an office in New York using stereotypes and hype as the main criteria. Savannah for example seemed hipster-lite to me although it is hyped as one of the main hipster magnets of the south. I have no idea what Denver and Portland, Maine are doing on the list as those are very mainstream, middle of the road type places in my experience. Burlington, Vermont and Detroit should be on the list but aren't. Also their Minneapolis entry is factually incorrect. There is no Namaste Coffeeshop, Namaste Cafe is a Nepalese restaurant.


Detroit most definitely isn't a hipster city. Andrew Zimmern did a Bizarre Foods show in Detroit and rounded up a bunch of hipsters, but in general hipsters are scarce in Detroit. Even in the Midtown part of Detroit where I work (and where hipsters would be if they were in Detroit), they are few and far between. The city offers very little that a hipster would want. The suburban enclaves of Royal Oak and Ferndale are more so known for hipsters. Nearby Ann Arbor has a lot of hipsters.

Burlington, VT is probably more typical of a hipster city, especially the more rugged, outdoors variety.

When I think of hipsters, I think of places like Portland, OR, Brooklyn, NY, and Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Black Box said:


> If Carrie and Fred are young, then I'm way more wet behind the ears than I could ever imagine. Retirement sounds too boring to me right now. The 1990s weren't that dreamy, even with Seattle at the apex of its cool as adolescent city.


Well, it doesn't matter how old they are, in their show they make skits about people in Portland, sometimes they're old feminist book keepers, but usually they seem to be 20 or 30 something hipsters.


----------



## Matematik (Apr 7, 2012)

What exactly does the term "hipster" refer to in American terminology, as I've never really heard it said much outside the context of the US.

I'm guessing a "hipster" area is basically what Europeans would more likely call an "alternative" area?

For example, I'm guessing "Camden" in London would be what Americans would refer to as a "hipster" area, am I correct?


----------



## Dr_Cosmo (Nov 8, 2010)

Some say the era hipster is long over ....


These types apply for Berlin:


















*
And by the way its all relative who is seen as a hipster ....*


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Hipster animals:

http://hipster-animals.tumblr.com/














































:hahaha:


----------



## Int Cities&Scrapers (Feb 24, 2010)

Bricken Ridge said:


> the list is quite predictable. new orleans and san juan should be ranked lower, imo.


Agreed on San Juan you should leave Bourbon St next time


----------



## Int Cities&Scrapers (Feb 24, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> I think hipster is like:
> 
> hippies + gadgets + money [no cheap life] + trendy clothes - hard drugs - public sex.


Yes you seem to know of everything about hip and trendy


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

the usual City vs City haggling.


----------

